# More on the shipping issue



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I know this has been talked about a lot. Don't know if anyone has seen this.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Looks like I'll not ever be getting that box of PSD4 and RASS, huh...:banghead:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

The anti smoking liberal establishment must be having a multiple orgasms right about now :sad:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I wonder what the risk of getting in trouble with the law is if you get multiple confiscations.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard they make repeat offenders watch
24 hrs of Oprah shows.......(with no comercial breaks)
and give you a dull knife....


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I wonder what the risk of getting in trouble with the law is if you get multiple confiscations.


Nice sig line...

...anyways, First, they would have to keep a list of all people/addresses. Second, they would need to check that list (they = customs / TSA). Third, they would have to forward this info to a authority that CAN do something about it.

I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

mvorbrodt said:


> Nice sig line...
> 
> ...anyways, First, they would have to keep a list of all people/addresses. Second, they would need to check that list (they = customs / TSA). Third, they would have to forward this info to a authority that CAN do something about it.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat it.


Do you have some insider info that we don't know about?
Personally, I wouldn't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

hopfully the knife won't be rusty too. I wouldn't want to get tetanus while trying to cut my wrist. :faint2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> I wonder what the risk of getting in trouble with the law is if you get multiple confiscations.


I would assume they are keeping a Data base. It really doesn't matter if this administration goes after offenders or not. The next one might the last time OFAC got their panties in a bunch. The offenses where anywhere from 3- 5 years old.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would assume they are keeping a Data base. It really doesn't matter if this administration goes after offenders or not. The next one might the last time OFAC got their panties in a bunch. The offenses where anywhere from 3- 5 years old.


I too would assume they are keeping records of some sort.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Heh well me thinks and prays they don't see the 15+ boxes on the way....lol.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would assume they are keeping a Data base. It really doesn't matter if this administration goes after offenders or not. The next one might the last time OFAC got their panties in a bunch. The offenses where anywhere from 3- 5 years old.


WOW that is a long time wait before going after someone. Is there any statute of limitations on stuff like this?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris R said:


> WOW that is a long time wait before going after someone. Is there any statute of limitations on stuff like this?


I really don't know, best advice i can give anyone as i have been through it. Is keep your mouth shut get a lawyer pay the fine.:frusty:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

CNN a little slow on this? 

Damn the blockade of 2010, viva la new year.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh man, these videos make me cringe. Look at the Cohiba Reserva pack that is just cut open and laying there! 

The incredulous newscaster and smug customs guy made me chuckle, though. 
This is just good press for Customs. They look like they're doing their job, they can get a lot of press out of one big bust for months after the fact, use stock shots of the seized stuff, everyone wins.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow CNN are a bit slow of the mark as there is nothing new in that video. :hmm:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Hunderds of thousands.... 


"Close..but no cigar." Very funny...:tsk:


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> Hunderds of thousands....
> 
> "Close..but no cigar." Very funny...:tsk:


And. . 
You mean law firms ordered some of them??? No way they'd break the law.

:fu 1 for the reporter

:fu:fu 2 for the agent


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Hundreds of thousands...this has to be costing someone a LOT of money..let's say each order is $250 on average...times 100k....that is 25 MILLION dollars. Holy crap...

Not to mention future sales losses,as I am pretty sure no one is going to guarantee future shipments to the USA......holy double crap!! 

I think the shit has hit the fan.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Breakaway500 said:


> Hundreds of thousands...this has to be costing someone a LOT of money..let's say each order is $250 on average...times 100k....that is 25 MILLION dollars. Holy crap...
> 
> Not to mention future sales losses,as I am pretty sure no one is going to guarantee future shipments to the USA......holy double crap!!
> 
> I think the shit has hit the fan.


100k cigars, not orders. $25 Million dollars would be $250 per cigar.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Hundreds of thousands...this has to be costing someone a LOT of money..let's say each order is $250 on average...times 100k....that is 25 MILLION dollars. Holy crap...
> 
> Not to mention future sales losses,as I am pretty sure no one is going to guarantee future shipments to the USA......holy double crap!!
> 
> I think the shit has hit the fan.


I think your math may be a little bit off. The number being bandied about is 100,000 cigars seized. That's 4,000 boxes (25 to the box). I would also debate the average price of $250. I'd say it's probably closer to $200, since I'm guessing more people are buying corona/robusto/torpedo-#2s/PCs and similar sizes than things like the Behikes, Siglo VIs and other super-premiums. Let's even say that since the TV reports came out that the haul went to 200,000 sticks (8,000 boxen). At $200/box that's $1.6M retail.

Consider also remember that the vendors aren't selling them without markup, so their actual losses would likely be much less, even accounting for shipping. I don't know what the markup on cigars is for these vendors but it has to be worthwhile for them to stay in business for as long as they have. If a lot of these were "grey-market" sticks to begin with (as has been speculated in other threads), the vendors' costs may be even vastly lower than if they were buying from Habanos' official suppliers.

I also don't know how many vendors are involved. If the actual loss was, let's say, $1M, divided into let's say 10 vendors, the numbers become far less scary, although still not good. One also has to wonder what percentage of these vendors' sales are to the United States? If most of their business is from elsewhere, that loss probably wouldn't be that bad.

On the other hand, if it's only two vendors and they're working on razor-thin margins with a 90% US clientele, then, well, let's just say I wouldn't want to be in their shoes.

All that said, though, if this crap does eventually blow over (and I'm not convinced it will in the near-term), I think it's a safe bet that the "free guaranteed delivery" days will be at an end.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A drop in the bucket they work on 1/3 mark up at least some higher.
They have the largest market in the world in selling to America.
They will pick themselves up dust themselves off and business as usual. Don't feel too bad for them look at your credit card statements for the past year and you will see what i mean. Some people don't make what i spent last year and i know many on here that do the same.:hmm::der::frog:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A drop in the bucket they work on 1/3 mark up at least some higher.
> *They have the largest market in the world in selling to America.*
> They will pick themselves up dust themselves off and business as usual. Don't feel too bad for them look at your credit card statements for the past year and you will see what i mean. Some people don't make what i spent last year and i know many on here that do the same.:hmm::der::frog:


As far as an arrogant Frenchman told me on another forum, apparently Habanos state Spain is their largest market. He was French though. LMAO:rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been reading that for years as well. But think about it Spain does get the largest allocation of cigars from Habanos. But then turns around and sells them to Americans.:faint:ound::faint:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have been reading that for years as well. But think about it Spain does get the largest allocation of cigars from Habanos. But then turns around and sells them to Americans.:faint:ound::faint:


Dont use bloody logic on me! That was my argument as well when being told the same.:frog:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Let's say for giggles it was "only" a $200,000 loss for a business. I don't know of ONE small business who can absorb that kind of loss and stay solvent. Hell,I don't want to lose 20 bucks! I am sure the cigar "smugglers" are worried,especially if this "discovery" of contraband,which has been going on for years unchecked,becomes Homeland securities poster child to continue to pay salaries to scan packages. No explosives??Well..how about all these contraband cigars!!


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

So... don't order from Switzerland.

Alright, that was easy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just stay in the loop and circle the airport where there is a will there is a way.:nod:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think they give a crap. They confiscate them because that is their job. If they cared and they wanted to come after us it would be easy, very, very easy. Increased manpower to help inspect packages is one thing but spending money to investigate literally tens of thousand of folks who are ordering ccs online is something different entirely.

Look around folks, our jails and prisons are full and in most cities, counties and states you can rob folks, burglarize establishments, rape, molest, sell drugs, and attempt to murder and be out on the streets in 24 hours.

For our gov't to establish a anti-cc task force it would literally cost in the 100s of millions and I have a feeling the U.S. Senate and House of Reps isn't going to approve that kind of budget for something so harmless.

I may eat my words on this but I would suggest caution and ingenuity in this manner instead of paralyzing fear. 

Just for the record I loved it when the reporter put the cigar up to her nose and her face got all weird. Do you suppose she was searching for TWANG?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I don't think they give a crap. They confiscate them because that is their job. If they cared and they wanted to come after us it would be easy, very, very easy. Increased manpower to help inspect packages is one thing but spending money to investigate literally tens of thousand of folks who are ordering ccs online is something different entirely.
> 
> Look around folks, our jails and prisons are full and in most cities, counties and states you can rob folks, burglarize establishments, rape, molest, sell drugs, and attempt to murder and be out on the streets in 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Yea, I have a cigar she can sniff for twang right here alright :banana: psh stupid libtard journalist plant 

Anyways, I think if they really wanted to go after "us", they could use the power of the BATFE to go after untaxed tobacco.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Yea, I have a cigar she can sniff for twang right here alright :banana: psh stupid libtard journalist plant
> 
> Anyways, I think if they really wanted to go after "us", they could use the power of the BATFE to go after untaxed tobacco.


Now that would be something imagine if everyone got a bill for tax on the cigars. Like they did to people who bought cigarettes years back.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now that would be something imagine if everyone got a bill for tax on the cigars. Like they did to people who bought cigarettes years back.


That I actually wouldn't mind. Legalize the damn thing and collect a tax. I mean this should have been obvious. They're missing out on millions in tax revenue right now.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

^Interesting link on Polish history.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> ^Interesting link on Polish history.


Thanks!
I decided to post it to educate people on where I'm from 
Of course I'm an American now and proud of it  but I daydream about my childhood in Poland... ahhh the tanks, electricy shortages, and food rationing... good old days!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> That I actually wouldn't mind. Legalize the damn thing and collect a tax. I mean this should have been obvious. They're missing out on millions in tax revenue right now.


Agreed i have been saying that for years its a stupid law much like Prohibition!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

HOLY SHITE!!! I think I saw my box in there!!!!!! I'll repeat what I said in another thread about this issue

THIS REALLY SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I really think it's in everyone's best interest
to start making the move back to NC's........

Tony,,,, Why don't you go first......

That bomb will be a good start


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I really think it's in everyone's best interest
> to start making the move back to NC's........
> 
> Tony,,,, Why don't you go first......
> ...


The bomb will be great Bull Man if the damn post office ever delivers it!
Jeez i coulda walked to your house and picked it up faster. What's up with them lately. I will post pics as soon as it lands in the non Cuban section of course Lol! Thanks again Bull Man a very Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm glad I can buy them easily here in Japan, too bad they're $30 or more, lol. I think I'll go for 4 Epernays or 7 Cubaos over 1 Cohiba, most of the time. But it is nice to know that they're here when I want them. I just wish I could find some regionals or something other than Cohiba and Monte where I am. I know they have everything in Tokyo, but I'm up in the country.

Hopefully the shipping insanity will die down as we move into the new year a bit.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

They don't scare me. I just placed an order......:dude:


----------

